# Ffl dealer



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Can someone point me to a decently priced place i can get a gun shipped to if bought online ?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I use Outcast. Give them a call.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

U being in Pcola, Outcast would be good.....depending on your location. Mike's gun shop will do em also.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I use Ron's Pawn shop in Milton he's only 25 bucks. But I doubt you would want to make that drive if your in Pensacola.


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Little Jacks Guns up in Milton is where I drive to from Navarre. Worth the drive just to shoot the crap and deal with a small town FFL vs. a shop. I know Nate's price is cheaper too.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

USA performance on hwy 29

$25. Nice guys


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> USA performance on hwy 29
> 
> $25. Nice guys


X2 for USA I have used them many times, and there store is cool to look around

drove down firestone today and there was a FISH ON in a drive way, is that you?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Little Jack's in Milton is who I use. Cheaper than most and he's a good guy.

Whoever you use, $25 is top dollar. Don't pay more than that.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Coastal Gun and Ammo. Good folks and good transfer fees


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Little Jacks Guns up in Milton is where I drive to from Navarre. Worth the drive just to shoot the crap and deal with a small town FFL vs. a shop. I know Nate's price is cheaper too.


Me too


----------

